# Ähnliche Musiktitel suchen? bzw. Musikfinder?



## MetallSimon (15. September 2013)

*Ähnliche Musiktitel suchen? bzw. Musikfinder?*

Gibts irgendein Programm oder so, was man mit Musiktiteln füttern kann und welches dann ähnliche Titel sucht?
z.B Filmfinder (Beta): Filme anders finden sowas halt nur für Musik.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Ähnliche Musiktitel suchen? bzw. Musikfinder?*

Youtube Sidebar?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. September 2013)

*AW: Ähnliche Musiktitel suchen? bzw. Musikfinder?*

Dazu benutze ich immer Spotify. Da machste ne neue Playlist auf, füllst sie mit beliebigen Songs und gehst dann auf den Radio-Button der Playlist. 
Es werden dir verschiedene Songs abgespielt, die zur Playlist passen, durch die du dich durchzappen kannst. Dann ziehst du einfach die Lieder die dir gefallen mit in die Playlist.

Edit: 

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist http://www.music-map.de/
Auch ziemlich gut, aber da findeste keine Songs zum Probehören.


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2013)

Last.fm bietet das unter Anderem.


----------



## Lealein (27. September 2013)

*AW: Ähnliche Musiktitel suchen? bzw. Musikfinder?*

Genau Last.fm ist wirklich gut, außer du willst Japanische Bands mit Englischen Bands vergleichen, japanisch bleibt da japanisch, finde ich schade.

Aber Last.fm aht mri gestern wirklich weitergeholfen


----------



## JasminWakner (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ähnliche Musiktitel suchen? bzw. Musikfinder?*

Hi, bin auch auf der Suche nach neuer Mucke. Hab über Google "Neue Musik finden" diesen Jahre alten Thread ausgegraben. Sind aber top Links von euch on. Möchte für euch noch Songtester.de | Neue Musik als Erster hÃ¶ren hinzufügen. Scheint noch recht neu zu sein, sind aber alles aktuelle Titel.


----------



## Xracmoth (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ähnliche Musiktitel suchen? bzw. Musikfinder?*

Pandora ist wirklich super, da gibt es meiner Meinung nach immer die besten Vorschläge


----------

